# Best video sharing script?



## BruceJacobs (Apr 13, 2016)

I want to start a video sharing site, I have searched internet for suggestions and I landed here. Does anyone here have an experience with any Video sharing script like ClipBucket, AVS, Clip-Share or php motion. ClipBucket is the only opensource script and it gets regular updates but their premium plugins are a little more expensive than the Clip-share and AVS. I liked ClipBucket's demo more than others but since AVS, PHP Motion are not opensource so they look more suitable for starting.
Anyone suggestion?


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

Dear BruceJacobs,

Welcome to TSF!

Please find below some links which might be help to decide which video sharing script to use:

- www.comparethebrands.com/compare/115
- www.linkedin.com/pulse/top-10-youtube-clone-scripts-video-websites-alex-samwww.linkedin.com/pulse/top-10-youtube-clone-scripts-video-websites-alex-sam


----------

